# Calls for new visa policy for foreigners buying property in Dubai



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

An overhaul of Dubai’s visa policy could boost its beleaguered real estate market as the current*confusing system and short length is acting as a barrier to entry, it is claimed. Moves by other countries in the gulf region to introduce new visa policies, such as Oman, have*resulted in a pick up in property sales.**The six month [...]

Click to read the full news article: Calls for new visa policy for foreigners buying property in Dubai...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this and these other posts, as well as Dubai's favorite off topic forum link being removed, a nudge for us to be on better behaior ?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The policy on visa` in this country is beyond a joke. UAE and Dubai in particular markets itself as not only a holiday destination but an investors dream. Then when you actually spend your money and buy a property they not only make it as cumbersome and complicated as possible but also only give you minimal visa rights. 
I have a couple of friends who own 5 or more properties each in Dubai and still have to jump through all kinds of hoops to get a 6 month visa.
If the UK treated any other nationality like this it would be viewed as racism, welcome to Dubai lol!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is this and these other posts, as well as Dubai's favorite off topic forum link being removed, a nudge for us to be on better behaior ?


The Lounge has NOT been removed...

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

If the UAE wants to be the supposed leader as it traditionally has been for the Gulf states, it really needs to pick up its act in this regard ...

Beside the dramatically over priced market here compared to every where else in the world, comparably have a look at somewhere like "The Wave" in Oman .... price range 80,000 - 160,000 Rials thats about 730,000 to 1.47 million dirhams ... (exchange is about 9.2 to 1) ... thats a huge diference to here $ for $

So why would you buy here when you can't get a permanent visa ... guarenteed!


----------

